# Replacing Digitizer... any advice?



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

I dropped my phone in its face, like a tard and cracked my digitizer. Here is a depiction of what the crack looks like: 








Any advice on replacing it would be great! Thanks!


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Eek that's nasty.

Well you can go here and try to buy one, but I can't say I recommend it:

http://www.repairsuniverse.com/htc-thunderbolt-touch-screen-digitizer-replacement.html

It's not an easy process and unless you're very comfortable with ripping apart your phone and having to have to put it all back together again with extreme precision, it's a very daunting task that might not be best for you.

But if you're used to this sort of thing, go for it. $40~ vs a full phone replacement, not too bad.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Just watch as many you tube videos as you can. I believe the screen and diditizer are like 80 bucks. Just take time and be careful, or unroot and see if you can have it replaced?


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Oops I stand corrected


----------



## TNScrambler (Nov 25, 2011)

I just replaced the whole digitizer/lcd screen assembly on a tbolt for my father in law and it wasn't too bad....I bought the whole pre-assembled unit off Amazon for $55, and watched some youtube videos, including while I did the job, watching, and pausing, watching and pausing....all in all it went pretty smooth, would have been better with better tools, but it went fine and works great.

I've been told that you can just replace the digitizer but that for ease of replacement and overall longevity its better to replace both as one unit.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah take your time. If stuck ask questions. Don't go in to it half cocked. Alcohol isn't your friend on this one LOL.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have some experience with taking things apart, for example my OG droid which looks easier than the bolt, I had to replace the LCD not the digitizer but had to end up replacing the entire phone because I dropped it again. Its just the adhesive that I'm worried about now, what if the screen falls out in my pocket?


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

avoid repair universe at all cost. I bought a digitizer and lcd from them, got the wrong part the first time, they forced me to pay shipping to send back their mistake, would not replace it with the correct part until they got the wrong one back first and trying to get the refund worked out was a two month long nightmare.

The process itself wasn't TOO bad, but i did have excessive soft key light bleed at the bottom of my screen when i was done. .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Try to find a lcd + digitizer already put together. It'll cost a bit more but save you the risk of destroying your replacement and the time to put it together. You can find them on ebay.


----------

